# Shopnotes 8 Box Joint Jig...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good evening all...I've recently run across this box joint jig and it looks interesting. Must have been during my Percaset stupor because I don't remember where I saw the reference so my apologies for not acknowledging accordingly.

My question is...have any of you built it and use it and how do you set it up if starting with a blank piece of wood...?

ShopNotes Magazine - Box Joint Jig

Check out the exploded view...

The YouTube video presentation shows "joelupah" starting with a piece that is already cut to set up the spacing...wondering how one sets it up if wood is blank...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lmrGa_LDxoE

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/48724-box-joint-jig.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

adot45 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/48724-box-joint-jig.html


Yes...! ! ! Now I remember...thank you, Dave. Interestingly enough I did a search on " box joint jig" and it didn't come up...that's when I blamed the Percaset. :lol:

I hope somebody's built and used it...will wait to hear...

Thanks again...Nick

EDIT...ok, now I'm really confused...I just did the search again and "viola", there it is...I'm gonna change my spectacles...teehee


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

These past few posts have renewed my interest in getting this thing put together. Next little break in the weather I'm going to go out and start mine.

As far as others doing this, there are many as it seems this is a very solid jig to make box joints.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope to find some time to build my jig.

At the time searching for information.

Like these:

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/43436-box-joint-jig-kit-woodsmith.html

How to Cut a Box Joint
How to Cut a Box Joint - Fine Woodworking Video

screw advance sled version based on Ed Stiles
Screw Advance Box Joint Jig for TS - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum

http://www.freudtools.com/admin/files/Cut_Awesome_Box_Joints_like_a_Pro.pdf


----------

